
You can’t trust the iOS Files app - pastastickers
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/1218417506697850880
======
mark_l_watson
I sort of agree with the twitter poster, but, the iOS Files app seems to be
getting better and more robust. My bet is that in a year it will be robust and
very safe to use - I hope so because I find myself using my laptops much less
and my iPad Pro for more of my writing and work.

